# Nhắm mắt thấy Eiffel, mở mắt lạc lối giữa Paris



## Ngọc Quyên (6 Tháng sáu 2018)

Đến giờ e vẫn không ngờ là mình đã được đặt chân tới Châu Âu các mẹ ạ!!! Vì luôn nghĩ rằng visa đi châu Âu khó bỏ mợ! Bỗng một chiều mưa, ngó thấy buồn buồn, em đi tìm hiểu và làm giấy tờ xin Visa Schengen. Và, em thấy nó không khó như mình nghĩ. Tóm gọn là, đủ giấy tờ là được. Về giấy tờ thì cũng phải chứng minh này nọ cho đầy đủ thủ tục (cái đó có đi làm mới rành chứ kể ở đây tốn bao nhiêu giấy mực) Em có chụp rất nhiều ảnh đẹp mê cho các mẹ xem, mẹ nào có dự định đi thì cũng nên tham khảo trước những nơi cần đến em có chú thích hình bên dưới nhé.


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (6 Tháng sáu 2018)

Ảnh đẹp quá, mình cũng đang muốn đi Pháp nhưng chưa tìm được dịch vụ tour nào như ý, vì đi tự túc thì không dám rồi á


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (6 Tháng sáu 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Ảnh đẹp quá, mình cũng đang muốn đi Pháp nhưng chưa tìm được dịch vụ tour nào như ý, vì đi tự túc thì không dám rồi á


Nhà mình mới đi về nè, qua tour của tugo, nước pháp tầm 35 củ, bên này giá ok mà hướng dẫn viên rất nhiệt tình, kèm chọn đồ ăn ngon lắm


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (6 Tháng sáu 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Nhà mình mới đi về nè, qua tour của tugo, nước pháp tầm 35 củ, bên này giá ok mà hướng dẫn viên rất nhiệt tình, kèm chọn đồ ăn ngon lắm


Visa dễ đậu không em, nhà chị cũng mới đi phỏng vấn qua tour mà rớt visa


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (7 Tháng sáu 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> Visa dễ đậu không em, nhà chị cũng mới đi phỏng vấn qua tour mà rớt visa



Dạ cũng không có lắm chị. quan trọng là phần chứng minh tài chính thôi à. 1 là có sổ tiết kiệm trên 100tr gửi trong thời hạn dài hơn 3 tháng; 2 là bản lương chứng minh thu nhập + giấy nghỉ phép đi du lịch; 3 là tài sản nhà cửa đất đai hoặc xe oto... Mà e để ý bạn e đi cùng không chứng minh được mấy khoản này thì bên cty du lịch họ nhận dịch vụ làm cho mình luôn ấy


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (7 Tháng sáu 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Nhà mình mới đi về nè, qua tour của tugo, nước pháp tầm 35 củ, bên này giá ok mà hướng dẫn viên rất nhiệt tình, kèm chọn đồ ăn ngon lắm


Sao rẻ vậy em? Chị nghĩ chắc cũng phải 50-60 triệu chứ, nhẩm tính vé máy bay khứ hồi đã hơn 1000$ rồi, chi phí ăn ở bên đó rất đắt nữa


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (8 Tháng sáu 2018)

Em từng ở 1 ngày bênThuỵ Sỹ nhưng chi phí đắt quá. Vùng Allgäu Bayern, Đức không xa Munich nhg ai o Châu Âu các chị có thể bay hoặđi tàu đến Munich, rồi tiếp tục. Phong cảnh thì chẳng kém gì Thụy sĩ, chị phí rẻ hơn nhiều.


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (8 Tháng sáu 2018)

Các mẹ ơi, cho mình hỏi, chứng minh tài chính để xin visa châu Âu thì cần bank statement + transactions thôi hay là phải mở sổ tiết kiệm mới được? Nếu sổ mình mới mở 1 tháng tính đến ngày mình apply thì có được không? Mình cần đi vào tháng 9, định tháng 7 mới apply visa, mà trong đời chưa bao giờ có sổ tiết kiệm cả  
(Passport hiện tại của mình đã có visa Canada, Úc, Nhật, Đài Loan...)


----------



## Queeni Quách (8 Tháng sáu 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Nhà mình mới đi về nè, qua tour của tugo, nước pháp tầm 35 củ, bên này giá ok mà hướng dẫn viên rất nhiệt tình, kèm chọn đồ ăn ngon lắm


cũng không quá đắt đấy chứ. Cuối năm dành tiền thưởng Tết đăng ký làm 1 chuyến countdown Tết Tây chắc vui lắm. Chị cho em xem lịch trình để thao khảo được không?


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (8 Tháng sáu 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi, cho mình hỏi, chứng minh tài chính để xin visa châu Âu thì cần bank statement + transactions thôi hay là phải mở sổ tiết kiệm mới được? Nếu sổ mình mới mở 1 tháng tính đến ngày mình apply thì có được không? Mình cần đi vào tháng 9, định tháng 7 mới apply visa, mà trong đời chưa bao giờ có sổ tiết kiệm cả
> (Passport hiện tại của mình đã có visa Canada, Úc, Nhật, Đài Loan...)



Sổ mở tại thời điểm nộp hồ sơ vẫn ok ạ, duy chỉ có HÀn quốc đưa ra yêu cầu sổ lùi 1 tháng còn các nước khác có thể mở tại thời điểm nộp hồ sơ đều dk ạ. Có số tk, giấy tờ nhà cửa, tk càng mạnh càng dễ xin Visa và thời gian lâu hơn 3-5 năm (Lãnh sự Pháp)


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (11 Tháng sáu 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Dạ cũng không có lắm chị. quan trọng là phần chứng minh tài chính thôi à. 1 là có sổ tiết kiệm trên 100tr gửi trong thời hạn dài hơn 3 tháng; 2 là bản lương chứng minh thu nhập + giấy nghỉ phép đi du lịch; 3 là tài sản nhà cửa đất đai hoặc xe oto... Mà e để ý bạn e đi cùng không chứng minh được mấy khoản này thì bên cty du lịch họ nhận dịch vụ làm cho mình luôn ấy



Xác xuất bên cty du lịch Tugo làm visa đậu cao không chị? Em sống bằng tài trợ của gia đình thì làm sao chứng minh thu nhập được


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (11 Tháng sáu 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> cũng không quá đắt đấy chứ. Cuối năm dành tiền thưởng Tết đăng ký làm 1 chuyến countdown Tết Tây chắc vui lắm. Chị cho em xem lịch trình để thao khảo được không?



Em mới đi về hồi cuối tháng 5, mà em thấy lịch tour chỉ mới tới tháng 11 thôi à. Chị có đi thì đi mùa thu khoản cuối tháng 9 đến giữa tháng 11 cũng đẹp lắm, thời tiết khi đó ko có rét buốt như mùa đông vào tháng 12- tháng 1 đâu. Chị có muốn đi vào tháng 1 thì liên hệ bên Tugo thử xem họ có lịch trình chưa nha. 

https://www.tugo.com.vn/tours/tour-chau-au-9n8d-phap-bi-ha-lan-duc-vk/


----------



## Queeni Quách (11 Tháng sáu 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Em mới đi về hồi cuối tháng 5, mà em thấy lịch tour chỉ mới tới tháng 11 thôi à. Chị có đi thì đi mùa thu khoản cuối tháng 9 đến giữa tháng 11 cũng đẹp lắm, thời tiết khi đó ko có rét buốt như mùa đông vào tháng 12- tháng 1 đâu. Chị có muốn đi vào tháng 1 thì liên hệ bên Tugo thử xem họ có lịch trình chưa nha.
> 
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/tours/tour-chau-au-9n8d-phap-bi-ha-lan-duc-vk/



Thanks e! Chị vừa vào xem thấy thế nào mà đặt tour trước càng rẻ là sao vậy? Mà rẻ hơn tới 5tr lận chứ ko ít


----------



## hasunika_vo741 (12 Tháng sáu 2018)

đi châu á cũng đẹp mà các mẹ , giá bao là đỡ chat hơn châu âu


----------



## thao_tran781 (12 Tháng sáu 2018)

dĩ nhiên rồi, tiền nào của đó thôi mẹ


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (15 Tháng sáu 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Thanks e! Chị vừa vào xem thấy thế nào mà đặt tour trước càng rẻ là sao vậy? Mà rẻ hơn tới 5tr lận chứ ko ít


tour bên tugo giá tốt mà hướng dẫn viên cũng rất ok, em đã từng mua tour bên này


----------



## Thuý Vân Mai (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> tour bên tugo giá tốt mà hướng dẫn viên cũng rất ok, em đã từng mua tour bên này



Tugo có tour đi Nga không chị?


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Thuý Vân Mai đã viết:


> Tugo có tour đi Nga không chị?



Em thấy hình như Tugo cũng chưa có tour qua Moscow, em nghĩ sau worldcup này nhiều người sẽ đi Nga hơn đó


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Sao rẻ vậy em? Chị nghĩ chắc cũng phải 50-60 triệu chứ, nhẩm tính vé máy bay khứ hồi đã hơn 1000$ rồi, chi phí ăn ở bên đó rất đắt nữa



Họ làm du lịch thì chuyên nghiệp quá rồi mẹ à. Săn được vé máy bay giá rẻ cho cả đoàn, booking khách sạn được chiết khấu nhiều nữa, chưa kể dắt đoàn đi họ còn được % hoa hồng cao. Mình đi tự túc không bao giờ được giá tốt như vậy đâu. Ví dụ cùng 1 khách sạn 5*, mình tự book phòng giá 200$/1 đêm, trong khi bên ấy dẫn đoàn số lượng nhiều chừng 150-170$ thôi


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Xác xuất bên cty du lịch Tugo làm visa đậu cao không chị? Em sống bằng tài trợ của gia đình thì làm sao chứng minh thu nhập được



Em xem trong link này thử xem coi tỷ lệ làm visa dịch vụ trúng được bao nhiêu % nhé. Nếu thiếu giấy tờ gì thì e liên hệ trực tiếp Tugo xem có hỗ trợ thêm được hok?!? Hôm trước chị cũng nhờ họ làm, phí khoản 8 triệu thôi

https://www.tugo.com.vn/bang-tinh-xac-suat-dau-visa-chau-au/


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> Họ làm du lịch thì chuyên nghiệp quá rồi mẹ à. Săn được vé máy bay giá rẻ cho cả đoàn, booking khách sạn được chiết khấu nhiều nữa, chưa kể dắt đoàn đi họ còn được % hoa hồng cao. Mình đi tự túc không bao giờ được giá tốt như vậy đâu. Ví dụ cùng 1 khách sạn 5*, mình tự book phòng giá 200$/1 đêm, trong khi bên ấy dẫn đoàn số lượng nhiều chừng 150-170$ thôi



Chị nói cũng có lý, ban đầu em nghĩ tự đi sẽ rẽ hơn vì mình tự cân nhắc cái nào nên xài cái nào không nên chi sẽ tiết kiệm được nhiều khoản. Nhưng để có dịch vụ tốt mà giá rẻ nữa thì khó tự kiếm được. Thanks chị đã góp ý ạ ^^


----------



## Queeni Quách (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Em xem trong link này thử xem coi tỷ lệ làm visa dịch vụ trúng được bao nhiêu % nhé. Nếu thiếu giấy tờ gì thì e liên hệ trực tiếp Tugo xem có hỗ trợ thêm được hok?!? Hôm trước chị cũng nhờ họ làm, phí khoản 8 triệu thôi
> 
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/bang-tinh-xac-suat-dau-visa-chau-au/



Em cũng hỏi tour đi Pháp 2 hôm trước, bên đấy tận tình hướng dẫn lắm, hiện tại em đang chuẩn bị hồ sơ để nộp xin visa, đi tour trong tháng 7 tới cho kịp nè


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Nhà mình mới đi về nè, qua tour của tugo, nước pháp tầm 35 củ, bên này giá ok mà hướng dẫn viên rất nhiệt tình, kèm chọn đồ ăn ngon lắm


Ủa chị cho em hỏi, nếu mình bay thẳng tiết kiệm được thời gian hơn thì lịch trình tham quan có thêm được địa điểm nào hay không vậy?


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> Ủa chị cho em hỏi, nếu mình bay thẳng tiết kiệm được thời gian hơn thì lịch trình tham quan có thêm được địa điểm nào hay không vậy?


Theo chị thấy thì lịch trình không thay đổi gì, chỉ là rút ngắn được thời gian bay, quá cảnh sang nước khác mất thời gian di chuyển lắm, đuối nữa. Tới sớm hơn thì có thời gian hơn để nghỉ ngơi, đi tham quan xung quanh nơi mình ở trước khi nhận phòng...


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

hasunika_vo741 đã viết:


> đi châu á cũng đẹp mà các mẹ , giá bao là đỡ chat hơn châu âu


Châu á cũng có nhiều chỗ đẹp lắm như Bali hay Malaysia, mỗi nước có vẻ đẹp riêng ấy chứ. Nhưng mà em đi hết rồi nên muốn khám phá qua những nước tiên tiến khác như Châu Âu. Mẹ chưa đi thì nên đi cho biết, Tugo có nhiều tours cho chọn lắm ạ. Trong nước hay ngoài nước đều có nhé.


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Em xem trong link này thử xem coi tỷ lệ làm visa dịch vụ trúng được bao nhiêu % nhé. Nếu thiếu giấy tờ gì thì e liên hệ trực tiếp Tugo xem có hỗ trợ thêm được hok?!? Hôm trước chị cũng nhờ họ làm, phí khoản 8 triệu thôi
> 
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/bang-tinh-xac-suat-dau-visa-chau-au/



Dạ thks chị, để e note lại sẽ liên hệ với họ tìm hiểu thêm ạ


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (18 Tháng sáu 2018)

Em share thêm ảnh những nơi em đã đến ở Châu Âu


----------



## LinhThuyLe (30 Tháng sáu 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Đến giờ e vẫn không ngờ là mình đã được đặt chân tới Châu Âu các mẹ ạ!!! Vì luôn nghĩ rằng visa đi châu Âu khó bỏ mợ! Bỗng một chiều mưa, ngó thấy buồn buồn, em đi tìm hiểu và làm giấy tờ xin Visa Schengen. Và, em thấy nó không khó như mình nghĩ. Tóm gọn là, đủ giấy tờ là được. Về giấy tờ thì cũng phải chứng minh này nọ cho đầy đủ thủ tục (cái đó có đi làm mới rành chứ kể ở đây tốn bao nhiêu giấy mực) Em có chụp rất nhiều ảnh đẹp mê cho các mẹ xem, mẹ nào có dự định đi thì cũng nên tham khảo trước những nơi cần đến em có chú thích hình bên dưới nhé.


Sao rẻ vậy bạn? Mình đi nước ngoài nhiều, chi phí sơ sơ cũng 50-60 triệu, vé máy bay khứ hồi đã hơn 1000$ rồi, chưa tính đến chi phí đi lại, ăn ở bên đó nữa


----------

